
Hulu, Xbox Live and Reddit Go Down Wednesday Afternoon - wpasc
https://www.cnet.com/news/reddit-hulu-and-xbox-live-are-down/
======
wpasc
I'm only posting this because I think Hulu is still mostly broken for a lot of
users? Search function not working, 404's on most shows.

